# Win 10 2019 LTSB - Wo kaufen?



## Ralle (31 Juli 2021)

Ich suche ein Win10 2019 LTSB.
Ist das ein seriöses Angebot oder sollte man die Finger von so etwas lassen?









						Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprice LTSC 2019 ✔ Sofort & Legal Kaufen ✔
					

Windows 10 Enterprice 2019 Long Term Servicing Channel. Sofort-Download ✔ günstig und legal ✔ Bestpreis ✔ viele Bezahlmethoden ✔ Aktivierungsschlüssel via Email




					esdownload.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2021)

> Es wird ausschließlich der Aktivierungsschlüssel zur Aktivierung der Software sowie eine Anleitung zur Installation per E-Mail geliefert. Ein Versand von Datenträgern oder COA erfolgt nicht. Wir weisen darauf hin, dass hiermit keine Lizenz verbunden ist. Sollten Sie darüber hinaus eine Lizenz benötigen, können wir Ihnen gerne ein entsprechendes Angebot unterbreiten.


steht bei Lieferumfang

Falls Du eine Lizenz hast, kein Problem  sonst halt "Angebot".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2021)

Eine gebraucht gekaufte Creative Suite hat mir der Lizenzserver mal stillgelegt, vermutlich ist der Schlüssel merhfach verkauft worden.

Seither schau ich immer nach "Lizenz" in den Angeboten, meist findet man dazu nichts, oder so wie her ein ehrlicher HInweis – wenn auch recht weit unten.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Juli 2021)

Solange der Händler (ESDownload) keinen Schmu treibt und Schlüssel mehrfach verkauft, hast du als Kunde kein Problem.
Ich kauf schon seit x Jahren Windows und Office Lizenzen bei softwarebilliger.de und hatte bislang kein Problem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kauf schon seit x Jahren Windows und Office Lizenzen bei softwarebilliger.de und hatte bislang kein Problem.


Ich auch und hatte auch noch nie Probleme. Ich kann nur die rechtliche Seite von Gebrauchtlizenzen nicht ganz einschätzen.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich auch und hatte auch noch nie Probleme. Ich kann nur die rechtliche Seite von Gebrauchtlizenzen nicht ganz einschätzen.


Ich glaub das kann niemand so richtig.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich auch und hatte auch noch nie Probleme. Ich kann nur die rechtliche Seite von Gebrauchtlizenzen nicht ganz einschätzen.



Wer will, kann sich hier mal durch die Instanzen lesen :






						Gebraucht-Software – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## adiemus84 (31 Juli 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist das ein seriöses Angebot oder sollte man die Finger von so etwas lassen?



Das ist eher kein seriöses Angebot. Es ist viel zu billig. 

Wenn du korrekt lizensieren willst, dann lass dir am besten von einem Microsoft Vertriebspartner ein Angebot zukommen.


----------



## Holzmichl (31 Juli 2021)

Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise Upgrade LTSC 2019 gebraucht | VENDOSOFT
					

Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise Upgrade LTSC 2019 gebraucht




					www.vendosoft.de
				




Bei Vendosoft habe ich über unseren externen EDV-Dienstleister (Microsoft Certified, HP Server Gold Expert, etc pp - was es halt so gibt) schon alles Mögliche an Software bezogen. Betriebssysteme wie Client und Server, MS SQL, 30 Stück Office 2016 auf einmal etc.
Immer alles Top und einwandfrei.
Allerdings nur an Firmenkunden und Mindestbestellwert 500€.
Ab einer gewissen Auftragssumme gibt es auch eine Bestätigung von einem Wirtschaftsprüfer, dass alles korrekt abgelaufen ist.

Mit dem Anbieter arbeite ich schon sicher 5 Jahre zusammen und es war immer alles top.


----------



## ducati (1 August 2021)

Weil mich das auch nervt, hab ich in letzter Zeit einige Siemens IPCs gekauft. Da ist Win 10 LTSC 2019 vorinstalliert mit Treibern etc. und die WinCC RT Lizenzen gibts dann auch günstiger...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Weil mich das auch nervt, hab ich in letzter Zeit einige Siemens IPCs gekauft. Da ist Win 10 LTSC 2019 vorinstalliert mit Treibern etc. und die WinCC RT Lizenzen gibts dann auch günstiger...


Für die, die es nicht wissen, Siemens IPC und WinCC RT kann man im Bundle kaufen. Da spart man einiges im Vergleich zum Einzelkauf. Es gibt ein FAQ dazu.


----------



## ducati (1 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für die, die es nicht wissen, Siemens IPC und WinCC RT kann man im Bundle kaufen. Da spart man einiges im Vergleich zum Einzelkauf. Es gibt ein FAQ dazu.


Die Bundels gibts für TIA WinCC Adv. Für Soft SPS glaub auch.
WinCC 7 RT Lizenzen gibts mit MLFBs die nur bei Bestellung eines beliebigen IPC auf der selben Bestellung verfügbar sind. Diese heissen aber nicht Bundle... und es gibt die auch nicht als Download sondern nur als DVD...
Kompliziert wie immer.


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 August 2021)

Das Upgrade kostet knapp 300€ wenn du es z.B. bei Bechtle beziehst. Die Lizenzen bekommst du dann über das Microsoft Licensing Service Center zugespielt.


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2021)

Aber nochmal du dem LINK:

Wenn ich ein korrekt lizensiertes Win10 LTSC kaufe (ca. 250€), wozu sollte ich dann irgendwann so einen Schlüssel kaufen.
Aber der Verkauf der Schlüssel scheint nicht illegal zu sein. Warum das ???


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 August 2021)

Das Problem ist der fehlende Lizenzvertrag. Du hast einen Key, hast die Version aktiviert, alles gut soweit - aber du hast kein Lizenzpapier, mit dem du nachweisen kannst das du diese Lizenz rechtlich erworben hast.

Quasi einen Lizenzstick von TIA auf Ebay gekauft, originaler Stick, Lizenz drauf, aber dir fehlt das Papier ...


----------

